# Hallucinations?



## J.M.W (Jun 7, 2007)

Okay so since I was a kid this has happened to me. 
My parents used to tell me that it was just hallucinations because of a fever or what-not. 

But I know that can't be it anymore because this past year it's become increasingly more frequent. Probably about once a day now. 

For as long as I can remember I've been asking people if they knew what I was talking about, trying to describe my symptoms. 
But no one seems to understand. 

It's like a state of mind I geuss. 
It's so hard to explain. 

Suddenly everything seems fast, rushed, loud in my mind.
It's the most uncomfortable feeling. It used to make me cry but I've become use to it now and I usually just end up upset because I don't know what's happening and I'm a little scared. 

I've been trying to track what causes it and what makes it go away but it's never consistant. It just happens then it just goes. It can last 10-20 minutes. 

More recently it feels like voices in my head. But I can't be sure. It's like someone is telling me (without words) that you have to do something quick.

I can't possibly explain it. Maybe someone here will know what is happening. 

I cannot go to a doctor because it scares me to much to tell my Mother. I think she will just think I'm being stupid. 

Help. Please. I can't take it anymore.


----------



## Retired (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Halluncinations?*

Why are you concerned your mother would not take your concerns seriously?  Has she responded to you this way in the past, or are you concerned this is the way she _may_ respond if you told her about how you feel?

Are you absolutely obligated to have your mother involved in your health care in your jurisdiction?  Can you speak to a counsellor at school or go to a public or drop in clinic?

Is there a Childrens' Hospital near where you live where you could go to emergency?

There may be other resources available to you that others may recommend.

In my view, you need to speak to a mental health professional such as pediatric psychologist or pediatric psychiatrist,  doctors who specialize in the mental health of children.  These doctors are trained to understand and to help you interpret why this is happening and what treatment options are available to you.

Hope we can point you in the right direction.


----------



## J.M.W (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Halluncinations?*

Oh oh. I should have made this clear. 
I'm 18.
It's just that I'm trying to figure out if it serious, or not before I start to tell her I think there's something wrong. 
The only problem is I live in the country and currently have no other transportation then my Mother so I'd have tell her. 
This is just how I think she'll respond. 
I'm not entirely sure why I hesitate to tell anyone. (It's not just that I don't want to tell my Mother, I just don't really want to tell anyone) 
I'm on here trying to figure out if anyone knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Halluncinations?*

JMW,

I have similar issues myself, especially with voices and with varying degrees of tolerance to external stimuli, where sometimes things seem normally loud or bright and other times it's like things are intolerably loud or bright or too much.  I would tell your mom and agree that you should talk to a professional who can help sort out what you are dealing with.  Take care,

TG


----------



## Retired (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Halluncinations?*



> My parents used to tell me that it was just hallucinations



Frequently well meaning parents find words or explanations for their children in a misguided attempt to shield or protect the child from what they may not fully understand and for a variety of reasons, stigma of mental illness being the most likely, will try to gloss over what the child is exhibiting.

This is not to criticize well meaning parents, but as one becomes an adult, they need to get passed the influence of their parents and take their health care into their own hands.

It is for that reason, JMW, that I would urge you to make your own arrangements to be seen by a physician of _your own choosing_, make the necessary arrangements for transportation and get a professional evaluation.

Perhaps others my offer a differnt perspective and further insights into your condition, but no one can competently offer a diagnosis over the internet.

You must see a competent health professional in person, who will take your medical history, and perhaps even refer you to a specialist for further evaluation.

That way you become a partner in your own health care and take control your life and of your future.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 7, 2007)

To what Steve said, I would add that there are other perhaps less frightening explanations for the symptoms you describe, including anxiety or panic disorder.

Talking to someone who is competent to diagnose your symptoms is excellent advice.


----------



## ThatLady (Jun 8, 2007)

J.M.W., I can understand your reluctance to tell your mother. You're frightened by this experience, and it's natural for you to feel your mother is going to be frightened, too. However, let me assure you mothers are tough! I know. I am one!

Let your mother know what's worrying you and that you'd like to see a doctor to see what might be causing the problem. The first thing you'll want to do is rule out any physical problem that might be causing the symptoms.

I'm sure your mother will be glad you felt free to come to her with this problem, and will be anxious to help you get it sorted out. Please, keep us informed!


----------



## J.M.W (Jun 8, 2007)

Thank you!
All your suggestions are wonderful. 
I really appreciate your help.


----------

